# PC Report 6/26 Awesome Day....Other post got deleted.



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Went out 40 miles out of PC on Saturday and hit up some spots that was Greatfully given to me by a forum member. Gonna make it short since most of yall prob. read the last one that got deleted. Fished 4 spots and ended up with a 27lb, 24lb, 21lb and 3...20lb snappers, a 12 and 14 lb gag, a 9, 10 and 11 lb black snapper, 2 big triggers, 5 mingos and 6 more snapper to finish the limit. Best day offshore Ive ever had!


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow what a great day for you. It looks like you are stocked up on meat to get you through the great oil spill of 2010. Those are some stud fish....what was the bait of choice?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn what a day!!! congrats!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Caught 1 on a big pinfish and the other 5 on whole mullet fillets.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

very nice sounds like some fun


----------



## KingKiller (Jul 8, 2010)

You sure 40 Miles out is not in the "Closed" area of the Gulf??? The only "Open water" is state waters and it is "catch and release?? Just curious???


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes ALL fish was caught in the closed area!!.....No coast guard around so I figured what the hell!!! All fish was covered in oil but nothin ole Greased Lightning wouldnt take off!!!


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

hahahah, i lurk and read here all the time and rarely ever post but that was funny. i spit a little coke in my lap.

Offshore, i have also found that if you spray your fillets with brake cleaner that works good too.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL....Im a straight shooter as can be..some shit people post never cease to amaze me...I was wondering how long it would be before someone got a laugh out of it....maybe he just didnt read the date they were caught. Ill give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## KingKiller (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a clown on every forum...You guys are way too serious..Look up what "just curious" means..You obviously don't know the meaning..Believe it or not, some guys out there are catching fish in CLOSED waters and keeping them.. Just tying to convey that message.. Thats all.. No harm intended.. un-wad your panties....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

grandslam!!! what a super nice mess of fish. looks like yall will be eating fish for awhile!


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

congrats on all the nice fish, wish i had a way to get out there


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

those snapper are huge .. fished there about a month ago shallow wreck small snappers and small ajs chaseing everything that moved ... i need to get some better numbers there


----------

